# GenieGo resale / transfer



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks like I'm getting rid of DirecTV at the end of the month. Are GenieGo's still not able to be transferred to a different account? I have one that I'll probably give to my neighbor if he wants it otherwise sell it to someone.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't recommend this. The process at Directv is not smooth. Example. My GG failed, it was replaced by Directv and it took about a week to activate the new one because of the old one that takes a special department to deactivate. I know someone else that went through the same issue.
Your neighbor may go through a lot of headaches to get it working. If at all.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yet another reason why the GenieGo is 'not ready for prime-time'. You buy this accessory and there are no restrictions preventing you from selling/transferring this to another customer. But trying to transfer this and it will probably require an email to the VP of Customer Service to get it completed.

Maybe DirecTV has improved on this, but so far all we've heard are problems like NR4P stated.

For that reason, I certainly wouldn't in good-faith sell this to someone who wouldn't be able to work through the issue with DirecTV. Your neighbor might be a better choice as you can help them with this and talk with DirecTV as required. And maybe only sell it to him with the condition he doesn't owe you anything until it is working on their account?


----------



## SparkyX (Jul 15, 2009)

trh said:


> Yet another reason why the GenieGo is 'not ready for prime-time'. You buy this accessory and there are no restrictions preventing you from selling/transferring this to another customer. But trying to transfer this and it will probably require an email to the VP of Customer Service to get it completed.
> 
> Maybe DirecTV has improved on this, but so far all we've heard are problems like NR4P stated.
> 
> For that reason, I certainly wouldn't in good-faith sell this to someone who wouldn't be able to work through the issue with DirecTV. Your neighbor might be a better choice as you can help them with this and talk with DirecTV as required. And maybe only sell it to him with the condition he doesn't owe you anything until it is working on their account?


I bought a used (customer left DirecTV) GenieGo on eBay and was able to activate it without much hassle. I was very up-front about the fact it was used and the DirecTV rep I reached knew it had to be removed from the previous account and then added to my account. The biggest issue was the rep needing to wait for an (internal) email from a different department/system acknowledging the GenieGo's removal from the previous account. This email can take anywhere from a few minutes to a few hours (it took a few minutes and the rep kept me on the line). Once the acknowledgement is received, _then_ the used GenieGo can be activated on the new account.

If the OP's neighbor is going to use it, make sure the neighbor is comfortable with following electronics instructions over the phone or borrow someone who is--there's enough infrastructure a GenieGo needs to mesh with (mobile devices, app stores, computer software installation, wireless and wired networking, etc) that if someone confident is on the phone on the customer side the call will go much quicker.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SparkyX said:


> I bought a used (customer left DirecTV) GenieGo on eBay and was able to activate it without much hassle.


Glad to hear that. I bought a nomad within the first week they were available and love it when it is working, but there have been a number of glitches that have made ownership a challenge.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I bought a used one off eBay about a year ago, and got it activated with minimal difficulty.


----------

